# White stringy poop



## legitaustin (Jan 2, 2021)

Help! First time betta owner and she not eating, hanging out in the corners of her tank and just got this white stringy thing hanging off her I’ve been YouTubeing it and there’s to much to pin point the problem was looking for a little clarity to help her. Would greatly appreciate it!


----------



## Hania41806 (Dec 10, 2020)

To me it looks like she's constipated. Try feeding her some small pieces of peas.


----------



## legitaustin (Jan 2, 2021)

Hania41806 thank you so much Ill give it a try.


----------



## MaGiC74 (Aug 17, 2020)

legitaustin said:


> Help! First time betta owner and she not eating, hanging out in the corners of her tank and just got this white stringy thing hanging off her I’ve been YouTubeing it and there’s to much to pin point the problem was looking for a little clarity to help her. Would greatly appreciate it!
> View attachment 1025060
> View attachment 1025060


What are you feeding her?


----------



## legitaustin (Jan 2, 2021)

MaGiC74 said:


> What are you feeding her?


I’m feeding her AQUEON betta food from pets mart wasn’t prolly the best option considering how small she is


----------



## MaGiC74 (Aug 17, 2020)

legitaustin said:


> I’m feeding her AQUEON betta food from pets mart wasn’t prolly the best option considering how small she is


I think that's fine, as long as she can fit it in her mouth. How much do you feed and how often?


----------



## legitaustin (Jan 2, 2021)

MaGiC74 said:


> I think that's fine, as long as she can fit it in her mouth. How much do you feed and how often?


3 days on with a one or two day break


----------



## MaGiC74 (Aug 17, 2020)

legitaustin said:


> 3 days on with a one or two day break


I don't think that's enough. You should feed her everyday at least 3 (maybe 4) pellets. You can split it to feed her twice a day 2 pellets each. Sometimes I give my bettas a break and skip feeding them on Sundays. So, feed her everyday 3-4 pellets and only give her a break once a week.


----------



## legitaustin (Jan 2, 2021)

MaGiC74 said:


> I don't think that's enough. You should feed her everyday at least 3 (maybe 4) pellets. You can split it to feed her twice a day 2 pellets each. Sometimes I give my bettas a break and skip feeding them on Sundays. So, feed her everyday 3-4 pellets and only give her a break once a week.


I’ll do that thank you so much for your advice


----------



## MaGiC74 (Aug 17, 2020)

legitaustin said:


> I’ll do that thank you so much for your advice


You're welcome  Hope she feels better soon!


----------



## Momofbetta (May 16, 2020)

White stringy poop can also indicate internal parasites.


----------



## BettaloverSara (Oct 15, 2020)

Yep I was just coming to say it might be a parasite. Also the Aqueon pellets are not great quality.


----------

